# Super Figure Ambrosia Red Maple



## gvwp (Nov 12, 2014)

Was finishing up a job today and got into a grove of nice ambrosia Maple. This is a Red Maple so white sap background with SUPER heavy figure. Perhaps the best I have seen. This log will be sent through the mill for bowl blanks and turning blanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2014)

I know how it feels to be the first to see inside a log like that. Crumbles your cookies, blows your skirt up, and makes you wet your panties all at the same time. Great find Dave.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gvwp (Nov 12, 2014)

LOL. Yes. I was cutting a job which had a LOT of pure snow white Maple and certainly was not expecting to hit this diamond. We have made so much of the white thin stock from these Maple that it was refreshing to see these logs. The others in the immediate area where not quite as heavy but still had very nice figure. Dropped about 30 trees today. I'm spent.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD (Nov 12, 2014)

Drooooooool! That's the kind of wood that gives you... wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## jmurray (Nov 12, 2014)

cant wait


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes sir! My cookies are all crumbled looking at that for sure!!


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 13, 2014)

Some great looking ambrosia. You seem to have found a good spot. Saw saw saw.


----------



## gvwp (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes. We found a few in this one isolated spot but they have been scarce this summer. We really need a good batch. Can't wait to saw them up but will have to wait until next week to get that done. So much wood so little time.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2014)

gvwp said:


> So much wood so little time.



+1


----------



## The PenSmith (Dec 17, 2014)

Looking forward to that post for sure! I would love a piece for a nice hollow form and of course peppemill blanks.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 17, 2014)

Sweet, I am usually too tight to buy wood that wont fit into FRBs, but if that figure goes up into sections that are 8-12 diameter, and you want to sell foot long sections, I would bite the bullit. This is what I want to make (not my work, ripped it off the web, bit it is ambrosia red maple as well) turns out it's a tiny pic...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 2, 2015)

Darn, I keep coming back to this. What amazing wood. I checked your ebay site and think a trip down would be fantastic. I probably wouldn't have enough cash to get back home. Beautiful stuff.

Will you post when some of this is for sale?

Graybeard


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> I probably wouldn't have enough cash to get back home. Beautiful stuff.



I'm sure he has enough work for you to be able to earn your gas money back home after a few days in the woods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 6, 2015)

> I'm sure he has enough work for you to be able to earn your gas money back home after a few days in the woods.



About all I'm good for is advice and giving orders. I'm sure he has enough of that. 

Graybeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gvwp (Jan 6, 2015)

This time of year maybe shop work instead of woods work. TOOOOOO cold to be in the woods right now. I hate winter!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2015)

gvwp said:


> This time of year maybe shop work instead of woods work. TOOOOOO cold to be in the woods right now. I hate winter!



I drove out to the flamed forest early this a.m. knowing full well it was too wet still to get equipment in there. It was frozen and would certainly be too wet when thawed but even if not, it's just too damned cold to be logging.


----------



## gvwp (Jan 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I drove out to the flamed forest early this a.m. knowing full well it was too wet still to get equipment in there. It was frozen and would certainly be too wet when thawed but even if not, it's just too damned cold to be logging.



No doubt. 11 here now. -1 tonight. High of 4 tomorrow and -10 tomorrow night. South Florida sounds like a better plan every day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2015)

gvwp said:


> No doubt. 11 here now. -1 tonight. High of 4 tomorrow and -10 tomorrow night. South Florida sounds like a better plan every day.



More species domestic and exotic and I hear sometimes you get paid to remove the trees too. What are we waiting for. Oh yeah, the fishing is great too that's the problem we'd never get any work done lol.


----------

